# NO FU*KING WAY clothing brands



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Going off the current clothing brands thread, we have all seen what you like to wear but what brands are a massive no no to people ?

I am a cheap bastard, l dont care about labels, nice fit and right price and l buy it.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Voi... eugh

Edit: henleys and mckenzie too!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

primark for me. just cos i cant fit into any of there stuff at all lol..


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Anything you wear mate :wink:


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

most lads nowadays under 25 look like someone dragged them backwards through a topman sale

i just try to avoid looking like that mostly


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

lukeee said:


> Anything you wear mate :wink:


Who me or flinty ?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Anything that looks like something Dappy would wear


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Anything that chavs wear. McKenzie, Henleys, Voi etc. Most brands from Sports Direct.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

DoubleXL- said:


> Voi... eugh
> 
> Edit: henleys and mckenzie too!


Chav wear FTL


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

DoubleXL- said:


> Voi... eugh
> 
> Edit: henleys and mckenzie too!


What is Voi ?


----------



## MrBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Anything with a label looks gash unless it's sports wear and you are doing sports. To put it another way anytime you watch a fly on the wall cop show on the telly the perp ALWAYS has a designer branded item(s) on. Classy.


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

s3_abv said:


> Chav lol.


For avoiding them?? Some crackin' thought processes you have mate!

BACKWARDS

SDRAWKCAB


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Milky said:


> What is Voi ?


Jeans with a big stupid V logo on the ass pocket!!

Hate that sh!t


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Crosshatch

Voi

mckenzie

Reebok classics

Primark

The usual hitecs filas lonsdales and anything available at sports direct..blue inc

I also hate chinos and dropped crotch jeans!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> What is Voi ?


http://www.fashionkandi.co.uk/images/dwimages/VoiMitchBlack.jpg

http://annobils.com/images/imgdw/VoiAfterShockWD.jpg

You'll of definitely have seen it around mate! scrotes can't get enough of it round our ways!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

DoubleXL- said:


> For avoiding them?? Some crackin' thought processes you have mate!
> 
> BACKWARDS
> 
> SDRAWKCAB


Wasn't calling you a chav, hence editing it straight away.

But seeing as you've hit roid rage, I couldn't give a sh!t lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a rather fetching Billabong T shirt, is that ok ?


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

i basically buy shirts, polo shirts, trousers and chinos from debenhams, matalan, next etc

and i go from pyjamas, to smart lol, no real inbetween


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Milky said:


> I have a rather fetching Billabong T shirt, is that ok ?


yeah, billabong is like the tapout of the surfing world, i.e. you don't need to be a surfer (fighter) to wear it lol

in fact, anyone with those brands on probably don't do the sports associated


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Milky said:


> I have a rather fetching Billabong T shirt, is that ok ?


Yep.

Man's wear that stuff, or surfers wear.

You a surfer milky?


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

s3_abv said:


> Wasn't calling you a chav, hence editing it straight away.
> 
> But seeing as you've hit roid rage, I couldn't give a sh!t lol


haha cheeky edit, got that natty rage sorry bro! I blame this 24 hour IF protocol :/ but yeah, voi is sh1te, die a little bit inside everytime I see someone wearing it thinking they look half decent


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Anything with writing on it or a big logo.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dave 0511 said:


> yeah, billabong is like the tapout of the surfing world, i.e. you don't need to be a surfer (fighter) to wear it lol
> 
> in fact, anyone with those brands on probably don't do the sports associated





s3_abv said:


> Yep.
> 
> Man's wear that stuff, or surfers wear.
> 
> You a surfer milky?


Now this l didnt know, never have nor will surf.

Nice colour it is tho hence why l bought it.


----------



## MrBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Chinos! Is that what they call them?

I thought Chinos went out in the 80's. Those manky brown, bandy-legg things all the nob eds wear then. If I was king for the day I'd have them poncey little toe-rags put to death for that fashion crime.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Milky said:


> Now this l didnt know, never have nor will surf.
> 
> Nice colour it is tho hence why l bought it.


Do you own a camper van milky? It's ok the ride the waves


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

s3_abv said:


> Do you own a camper van milky? It's ok the ride the waves


No, wish l did tho.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

naf naf

spliffy

dreamscape/helter skelter bomber jackets


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Chinos is like uniform at my work out of hours mate so I don't really have a choice


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

anything from sports direct


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Hollister, Superdry, Hollister, Kappa, Hollister, McKenzie, Hollister


----------



## Prophecy (Nov 26, 2011)

Oh yeh Hollister. Boke. For everyone slaberrin' at Chinos and other gay items of clothing, chicks dig it!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Milky said:


> Going off the current clothing brands thread, we have all seen what you like to wear but what brands are a massive no no to people ?
> 
> I am a cheap bastard, l dont care about labels, nice fit and right price and l buy it.


I gathered that by the tatty old Lonsdale vest you had :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pea head said:


> I gathered that by the tatty old Lonsdale vest you had :lol:


Oh sorry, l'll rush out and buy a khaki T shirt immediatly !

:lol:

Still got it you know, :lol:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

LONSDALE ! what the hell is going on with it ! cheap and tacky ! pay for a better brand like Nike


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

all chavvy and ned clothing brands.

Mckenzie...... BENCH... stone island etc

oh and ralph lauren (for the football casuals and neds who seem to manage to afford it on job seekers allowance)

/rant


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> LONSDALE ! what the hell is going on with it ! cheap and tacky ! pay for a better brand like Nike


mate you had a monster tshirt and youre wearing siberia camoflage in your avatar


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

chinos are so fkin gay, seems to be everyones wearing them now though

hate the chavvy brands, majority of my clothes are designer i just like nice clothes


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Milky said:


> Oh sorry, l'll rush out and buy a khaki T shirt immediatly !
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Still got it you know, :lol:


Dont buy one mate,you can have mine after i have put it on boil wash then in the dryer...plus that was 35 quid so you be well fcuked on that one :innocent:


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

jake87 said:


> mate you had a monster tshirt and youre wearing siberia camoflage in your avatar


it wasn't monster it was Fox Racing ! Guessing u have never done motocross before as it was Travis pastrana top cost me 40 quid


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

joe bloggs


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> *LONSDALE ! what the hell is going on with it ! cheap and tacky ! pay for a better brand like Nike*


whats wrong with lonsdale ? ive pulled many a dog wearing mine lol


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

nothings wrong with lonsdale i just wouldn't go out and buy it myself ,


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

how has nobody realised 'scoob' is just a very bad troll. he looks mentally retarded in all his avi pics, and posts border line backward stuff all the time. he's got to be a troll lol.

I won't wear any brand mentioned in this thread....I also hate 'obey'


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Lew1s said:


> how has nobody realised 'scoob' is just a very bad troll. he looks mentally retarded in all his avi pics, and posts border line backward stuff all the time. he's got to be a troll lol.
> 
> I won't wear any brand mentioned in this thread....I also hate 'obey'


What are you on about !!! i got every right to be here Train and im learning whats wrong with that lol ??????????????????? Exactily keyboard warrior shut up


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

hollister, henleys, mckenzie, umbro, location


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

I have Lonsdale trainers . Two pairs in fact. I have very low self esteem.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

jake87 said:


> naf naf
> 
> spliffy
> 
> dreamscape/helter skelter bomber jackets


God I had all those when I was twelve lol


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thread is spot on . Interesting how bbers are quite like minded ppl.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Lew1s said:


> how has nobody realised 'scoob' is just a very bad troll. he looks mentally retarded in all his avi pics, and posts border line backward stuff all the time. he's got to be a troll lol.
> 
> I won't wear any brand mentioned in this thread....I also hate 'obey'


Bit personal tbf mate.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd wear anything apart from what you would find in JD sports and crap like that

£45 for a pair of joggers get the **** outta here.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I wear any old crap tbh and make it look good..ive got a black lonsdale hoody for the gym and love it.

i bought a gap hoody the other day cheap as chips no idea if its a crap make or not,but i like it..

If i spend cash though its animal or o'neil.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Bit personal tbf mate.


If I weren't certain he was a troll I wouldn't say something like that for no reason cause I'm not like that. Scoob should post a pic of himself holding a sign with ukm scoob on it IMO, I'm certain he's a troll. If he proves me wrong then I'll apologise.


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

i spend alot of money on clothes as im young and i like looking good

mainly armani t-shirts as they fit great maybe a little dear i think you get what you pay for

also the quality of g-star jeans are worth the price tag

but i do understand why people dont pay alot as the prices can get stupid


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Lew1s said:


> how has nobody realised 'scoob' is just a very bad troll. he looks mentally retarded in all his avi pics, and posts border line backward stuff all the time. he's got to be a troll lol.
> 
> I won't wear any brand mentioned in this thread....I also hate 'obey'


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Lew1s said:


> If I weren't certain he was a troll I wouldn't say something like that for no reason cause I'm not like that. Scoob should post a pic of himself holding a sign with ukm scoob on it IMO, I'm certain he's a troll. If he proves me wrong then I'll apologise.


Or get banned?

Leave the policing of the board to the mods please. We have the advantage of never having to apologise


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Lew1s said:


> If I weren't certain he was a troll I wouldn't say something like that for no reason cause I'm not like that. Scoob should post a pic of himself holding a sign with ukm scoob on it IMO, I'm certain he's a troll. If he proves me wrong then I'll apologise.


think you best post a picture holding todays new paper if your calling on scoobs to do it


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'd wear anything apart from what you would find in JD sports and crap like that
> 
> £45 for a pair of joggers get the **** outta here.


so you wont wear anything from JD cos of the price or for other reasons?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Personally i dont care if i see a cheap pair of pants on sale like 2 for 1 i will buy it as long as its comfy and good to wear, mostly cloths for the gym are bought. I may have 1 tanktop from GASP that i bought years ago but thats about it for expensive cloths or brands...


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

ASOS will never let you down. The scoop neck tshirts are a sick fit and cost about £8


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

kappa is the only brand i wouldnt wear, having read this thread, most of my clothes are chavvy brands, but there cheap so fook it


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

barsnack said:


> kappa is the only brand i wouldnt wear, having read this thread, most of my clothes are chavvy brands, but there cheap so fook it


Fcuk it mate if anyone takes the pi$$ just shoot them lol :wink: :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> Fcuk it mate if anyone takes the pi$$ just shoot them lol :wink: :lol:


lol, only if they kill my rabbits too


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

any brand featured in this video


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

lyle and scott and G star chavs have taken a liking to them.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Today I saw a young lad with those ****ing stupid jeans where the waistband goes under their ass cheeks, showing off their pants and buns that'd sit on the shelf going stale in prison.

He broke the first rule of stupid jeans club - he reached back and pulled them up over his bum!

They immediately plopped down again, but I still felt like I'd won somehow. I saw a dickhead in the very moment he realised his jeans were ridiculous. It was magical.

So yeah, any label that makes those jeans or those ****ing special chinos that have the crotch just above the knees.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

Nike. If they can afford to give 250million quid to a golfer then it says a lot about the cheapness and quality of their way overpriced 'products'.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

harryalmighty said:


> so you wont wear anything from JD cos of the price or for other reasons?


yeah price, and it's ****.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Think @Milky might just have a fit when he sees the new trend!



Guy looks a [email protected]!!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Superdry. Anyone over the age of 30 wearing this brand needs shooting.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

barsnack said:


> any brand featured in this video


That video made me so ****ing angry!! Made me bloody ears bleed!!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Anything which branding is more then 2 inches long and not tucked away just on your chest is a definite NO NO for me. Also any of these brands that pop up everyday that claim to have genuine clothing when its ****e but overpriced.

In fact bring back clothing of the 90's , you cant beat a nice polo shirt and jeans combination.


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

Persoanlly i dont have anything i dont like or love... i like most MMA t shirts (esp musclepharm) though i dont do MMA myself just enjoy the sport... but if i like the look of it ill have it at the right price... that includes lonsdale joggers and vests etc for the gym.. :thumb:


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

lucanuk said:


> think you best post a picture holding todays new paper if your calling on scoobs to do it


that makes absolutely no sense. scoob is 100 percent a troll, i guarantee you.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Total Rebuild said:


> Nike. If they can afford to give 250million quid to a golfer then it says a lot about the cheapness and quality of their way overpriced 'products'.


How dare one of the biggest manufacturers worldwide of sporting goods and clothing make a lot of money the bastards!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lew1s said:


> that makes absolutely no sense. scoob is 100 percent a troll, i guarantee you.


The only way u could be 100 percent sure that he's a troll is that it's you in his avi :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lonsdale, Mckenzie etc etc.

Voi are alright though :rolleye:


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> The only way u could be 100 percent sure that he's a troll is that it's you in his avi :lol:


99% then. i've used various forums on and off for years....its not hard to spot a troll


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Sweatershop


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Abbercrombie and Fitch/Hollister biggest douche brand.

I never wear McKenzie or Henleys either mainly because they look sh!t and are expensive.

Everyone on here shouldn't own a pair of skinny jeans, if you do you're not training right.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Superdry for 2 reasons:

1. bought a white t shirt from there recently and had major colour bleeding and fading after 2 washes (cool wash as always).

2. I see that many folk walking around wearing Superdry jacket's these days they're starting to resemble some mad colony/race


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

F.M.J said:


> Abbercrombie and Fitch/Hollister biggest douche brand.
> 
> I never wear McKenzie or Henleys either mainly because they look sh!t and are expensive.
> 
> Everyone on here shouldn't own a pair of skinny jeans, if you do you're not training right.


If you train legs hard your jeans cant go up to more then the start of your quads


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Superdry, hollster, g star, Ben Sherman, Tapout, Lonsdale, everlast.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> If you train legs hard your jeans cant go up to more then the start of your quads


Ever tried Primark jeans? Lol, they call them relaxed fit, I beg to differ, could only get them half way up my quads, these were size 38 waist too! It's like they make jeans for people with literally no muscle mass.

I shop at Burton and Next now, their stuff fit properly and are mostly classy and don't have labels.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

Lew1s said:


> 99% then. i've used various forums on and off for years....its not hard to spot a troll


hahaha yeah im sure in the pic he will be under a bridge, happy troll hunting mate


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Okay quick recap... what ARE we allowed to wear now?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> Okay quick recap... what ARE we allowed to wear now?


You can wear whatever you want,doesn't mean people have to like it though.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> yeah, billabong is like the tapout of the surfing world, i.e. you don't need to be a surfer (fighter) to wear it lol
> 
> in fact, anyone with those brands on probably don't do the sports associated


I'm an MMA fighter and I wear Tapout tee's!


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> You can wear whatever you want,doesn't mean people have to like it though.


It's hard to fathom exactly how you'd think that was a serious question.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Wavelength said:


> It's hard to fathom exactly how you'd think that was a serious question.


Probably because we're not on the same wavelength........see what i did there?ey?ey?


----------



## UncleSimit (Feb 28, 2011)

Primark. Never in a million.

Most sports shop's own brands too, like McKenzie etc.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I wear longsdale vests in the gym, got a couple... for some reason I don't mind spending £50 on a pair of joggers but won't spend over £3.99 on a vest lol.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Pretty much anything from the shop Republic, particularly 'G-STAR' or 'DIESEL'.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I like Luke stuff - got a couple of Polo's and they are fresh !!

I do own a couple pairs of Everlast trackies cos they are big, cheap and super warm for the cold winter months down the gym.

Other than that I buy from River Island, Next and topman (usual high street fodder).

I would never buy Mackeznie, Bench, ETO, or (controversial) any football shirt (if not playing or at a football match, of which I do neither).


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Depends on the situation and who is going to see me


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

NO FU*KING WAY !! , i thought this was a new brand you was starting up , i would buy a shirt anyway


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ShaunH101 said:


> I'm an MMA fighter and I wear Tapout tee's!


Im not a fighter in any sense and i own 1 tapout t shirt and a vest wooooooooooo oh and a pair of trackies .. yeah im fcukin rock hard though


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Im not a fighter in any sense and i own 1 tapout t shirt and a vest wooooooooooo oh and a pair of trackies .. yeah im fcukin rock hard though


Year bro you're hard core!!!  Fvck the Tapuot haters!!! :laugh:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ShaunH101 said:


> Year bro you're hard core!!!  Fvck the Tapuot haters!!! :laugh:


wup wup wup wup wup gangnam style


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> wup wup wup wup wup gangnam style


Heyyyyyyyyyy sexyyyy ladyyyyyy


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

pYp3s said:


> Persoanlly i dont have anything i dont like or love... i like most MMA t shirts (esp musclepharm) though i dont do MMA myself just enjoy the sport... but if i like the look of it ill have it at the right price... that includes lonsdale joggers and vests etc for the gym.. :thumb:


Love musclepharm stuff ! Got about 4 t shirts i think


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Im not a fighter in any sense and i own 1 tapout t shirt and a vest wooooooooooo oh and a pair of trackies .. yeah im fcukin rock hard though


Thats fine mate its meant for people who dont do mma lol :lol:


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Milky said:


> What is Voi ?


Voi is a brand which is based in Preston, do jeans and other stuff, bit expensive for my liking. Been established a long time, they used to do the stonewashing etc for manufacturers then decided to go into production themselves.

They sell worldwide now.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Thats fine mate its meant for people who dont do mma lol :lol:


i also wear xxxl gymwear but i dont fill them out apart from where my gut is .. is that also allowed lol !!!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Anything the hipsters & 'swag ****' are wearing- obey, supreme, ymcmb, etc.

You can tell hipsters & swag **** by the way they walk around with their sleves rolled up to show off their 'guns' when they've never seen the inside of a gym in their lives


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i also wear xxxl gymwear but i dont fill them out apart from where my gut is .. is that also allowed lol !!!


Dunno mate im not a expert in strongman/BB clothing :wink: but you train so you should be fine...as long as you have a beard to go with the gut ! It makes you a viking ! :lol:


----------



## pYp3s (Nov 8, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Love musclepharm stuff ! Got about 4 t shirts i think


Yeah nice tees. Pricey I think but fit nice and good quality.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Dunno mate im not a expert in strongman/BB clothing :wink: but you train so you should be fine...as long as you have a beard to go with the gut ! It makes you a viking ! :lol:


no i havent got a beard bro only had this lol


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> God I had all those when I was twelve lol


Ha same and a NASA jacket, nice and safe attitude oh and a techniques record bag for my packed lunch


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

pYp3s said:


> Yeah nice tees. Pricey I think but fit nice and good quality.


I was getting them for £20 so not too bad


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> no i havent got a beard bro only had this lol
> 
> View attachment 101457


Lol that'll do bro !


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

they dont call me 'Bateman' for no reason ...


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Barbour coats get right on my tits!

Especially when you live in a town that has an agricultural university in it.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

s&ccoach said:


> Barbour coats get right on my tits!
> 
> Especially when you live in a town that has an agricultural university in it.


LOL mate you are one angry man pmsl !!!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> no i havent got a beard bro only had this lol
> 
> View attachment 101457


Whose house were you squatting in..you best take your bottle of cheap cider, your shopping trolley filled up with your worldly goods and get yourself a f*ckin shave!!! Wont sell any big issues looking like that :laugh:


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

anything cheap


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> anything cheap


the brand is a big deal. lol


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Classing any brand as chavy is equivalent to branding a single race...Just because a lot chavs wear it doesn't make it chavy... The man Makes the suit....

I'll wear whatever fits and if it has a design I personally like....Each person has their own idea.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

squalllion1uk said:


> Classing any brand as chavy is equivalent to branding a single race...Just because a lot chavs wear it doesn't make it chavy... The man Makes the suit....
> 
> I'll wear whatever fits and if it has a design I personally like....Each person has their own idea.


burberry basebell hat? you could pull that off could you?


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Anythings possible, burberry baseball hat? Go to a baseball game and wear one.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Tapout


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

All my t-shirts are from either Next, Matalan, Bank or Blue Inc. My jeans are from either Next, G-Star or Levi's and got some cardigans and jumpers etc from River Island

Only got x3 coats which are North Face, Duck and Cover and G-Star

Footware is either Converse or Vans


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

jacket - sonnetti

jumper - united colours of benneton

trousers - cream levis 501's

trainers - reebok classics

socks - fila

boxers - fruit of the loom


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> g-star jeans are worth the price tag


they are made in china and cheap as chips - even rubbish men wear them - old and young fectory seconds ect - so i would never pay top dollar or buy any g star products


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

G-star. What chavs wear when they grow up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2012)

I wear whatever is a decent fit.

G-star jeans was the only make to fit my legs till they changed the material and fit of there jeans.

Starting to get into my Zara gear of late.

Always been a fan of diesel also.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> burberry basebell hat? you could pull that off could you?


Iv got an Adidas faux leather jacket I wear. I wouldn't class it as chavvy but other Adidas stuff I do


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> yeah price, and it's ****.


the brands that JD stock cost the same wherever you go, its not JD being expensive.


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> Hollister, Superdry, Hollister, Kappa, Hollister, McKenzie, Hollister


This!

Switching off the lights inside and what not. Turn it in! Hate Hollister, Jack Wills, Abercrombie. But then again It's because it's not my style, everyone is different. each to there own lol


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Anything over a fiver I don't wear, I'm a cheap bastard. Never go out anyway so I could wear a bin bag if they weren't so pricey.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Mackenzie!!


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

primark is my local for plain thirts


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I wear whatever is a decent fit.
> 
> G-star jeans was the only make to fit my legs till they changed the material and fit of there jeans.
> 
> ...


I think this is a thread about things you don't like


----------



## DanielScrilla (Jul 8, 2012)

barsnack said:


> any brand featured in this video


lol i seen this before what a clown


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

not fussy, really i just bought an addict jacket though cos i liked it 

most of my jeans are no names....you can't even tell. so why waste the money, how often do you pass a guy in the street, club and actively look for the label on his clothes?


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Cant belive Umbro wasnt in the first page ****ing christ


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

DanielScrilla said:


> primark is my local for plain thirts


Did you just type a lisp..? :confused1:


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Anything the hipsters & 'swag ****' are wearing- obey, supreme, ymcmb, etc.
> 
> You can tell hipsters & swag **** by the way they walk around with their sleves rolled up to show off their 'guns' when they've never seen the inside of a gym in their lives


I no longer use a gym i just do everything i need to at home, but there was always and i mean ALWAYS a group of lads in the gym i went to , about 3 or 4 of them always in there wearing ****ing obey t-shirts and all they did was there arms, every single day haha.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Henleys, Mckenzie, stone island etc


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

I fvcking hate chinos and ugg boots. I don't understand those teenagers that wear American sports teams clothing and new era hats too. If you actually like a team (Washington redskins for me, watch all the games etc) then fine, but bet most of them don't.

Some young lad walked past me in tesco the other day and he was wearing a redskins hat. I was sporting my redskins jacket and i said to him "nice hat mate". He had no idea what I was talking about and the expression on his face said it all.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Anything that has the bloody name across it..WTF is with a t-shirt that says 'Bench' on it ffs? Do I look like a piece of outdoor furniture?

And Superdry - what the hell? Some of the clothes are OK but I'm not one for advertising them. Not actually sure I have anything advertising a brand, unless you count band t-shirts


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Most of my stuff is DenHam, replay, timberland , belstaff, and get all my socks n shorts from TK Max...


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Joggers from anywhere really JDS-Sport Direct

Jean from bank for a night out, dont go out much

Next/top man for smart clothes

t shirts from wherever really


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes - Fred Perry, Pretty Green, Farah, Lacoste

No - All Saints, most Ralph Lauren stuff, Eto, Hollister, Duffer, the list goes on


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Not actually sure I have anything advertising a brand, unless you count band t-shirts


Love me some band t-shirts!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

i hate labels splashed all over stuff soooo tacky


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

DoubleXL- said:


> Voi... eugh
> 
> Edit: henleys and mckenzie too!


Northern chav wear


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

T-shirts I have bought this month:

USCSS Nostromo crew shirt,

Mumra the Everliving.

:laugh:


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Anything from male fashion shops as they simply do not fit, I was trying to get a nice shirt for an evening out from TopShop and had to give up as the 'arms' were too thin, jeans from next were too thin too and going up to a 40" waist to accommodate my thighs left me looking like some bloody chav with the jeans hanging below my ****  unless you are a built like a wendyballer these places are no good


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

Nickleson I can't stand.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Tapout, affliction or any of that other MMA crap - nothing against the sport mind you.


----------

